# Ft. Pickens 12-21



## Megaloptera (Nov 21, 2013)

Caught my first pomp on a fiddler crab off of the pier.









Sent from my VS820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fish sandwiches for dinner! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Megaloptera (Nov 21, 2013)

Grilled, a little salt and pepper. It was my first time eating one so I wanted the most true taste for that fish. It is now a new favorite.

Sent from my VS820 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pomp !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeppers.
Whyme


----------

